# A classical music video fundraiser



## professor (Dec 19, 2013)

A team of two brothers, a pianist Sergei Deych and a filmmaker, Daniil Deych, started a new project aimed at producing a series of music videos based on various classical piano pieces. They hope that adding a narrative visual layer can attract to classical music people who would not normally listen to it without repulsing professionals and classical music connoisseurs. Their first video (



) done with virtually no budget turned out to be quite successful, and now they started working on a new film, which, however, requires a real budget. So, they run a fundraising campaign on Indiegogo (http://igg.me/p/762496/x, and check the update page, where Sergei explains his vision of the project). The idea of classical music video is quite controversial as some people vehemently oppose to mixing music with any other art form, which would "destroy" the purity of the listening experience. I wonder what is the attitude of the broader community to these attempts, and invite those, who think that this is worthwhile undertaking to support the young team working on this project.


----------

